# Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre



## SebastianThoeing (25. September 2010)

*Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,774947


----------



## steamrick (25. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Persönlich finde ich das Intro-Video zu The Witcher absolut genial.

Von der Länge her superb und von Qualität und Action braucht es nicht den Vergleich mit einem Kino-Kracher zu fürchten. Hier haben sich die Jungs (genau wie auch beim End-Video) echt Mühe gegeben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Das Intro von WoW-WotL war, mMn, eine der geilsten Intros, die Blizzard bisher gebracht hat.


----------



## Rakyr (25. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Ich finde, da fehlen noch 2 Spiele:
 - Freelancer
 - Battlefield 1942


----------



## Hazard (25. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

LOL, das lahme WoW Intro habt ihr drin, aber das WotLK Intro, welches eines der atmosphärischsten Intros überhaupt ist, habt ihr ausgelassen. -.-"


----------



## hagren (25. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Diablo 2 und Warcraft III sind natürlich selbsterklärend.

Alice hat auch ein tolles Intro, genauso wie AC2, Mass Effect 2, die Fallout-Serie  oder GTAIV.


----------



## Xgribbelfix (25. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Oh man. Die Left 4 Dead Intros sind im Deutschen ja schrecklich.


----------



## DerDuke13 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

god of war 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Belator-the-only (25. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Warhammer 40k Intro mit abstand das beste da können selbst die Blizzard Openings nicht mithalten


----------



## Bensta (25. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Deutsche Intros sind so peinlich. Die Sprecher sind das aller letzte.


----------



## N7ghty (25. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*



DerDuke13 schrieb:


> god of war 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


   Ist kein Pc-Spiel


----------



## BlauerSalamander (25. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Proto....euh...Paradigma!
Ein besseres Intro gibt es nicht, kann es mir immer wieder anschauen und bin fasziniert davon wie unglaublich gut es ist


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

StarCraft 2 und Fahrenheit gefallen mir am besten.


----------



## Sheggo (25. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Fallout 2 fehlt definitiv!


----------



## Pandemoneus (25. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Mir fällt da das Intro von Beyond Good and Evil ein, das hängt mir bis heute noch im Kopf.


----------



## cosmo76 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Das Intro zu Final Fantasy 8 fand ich damals grandios. Das letzte gute Intro ist für mich das von Mass Effekt2. Dort war der Übergang vom Intro zum Spiel ja fließend , sah trotzdem gut aus und war spannend.


----------



## Loron (25. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Hier mal der Diablo 2 Trailer auf deutsch: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VMEYu1Ce20


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Fahrenheit ist für mich DER Titel mit dem stimmigsten Intro. Gänsehaut-Musik und absolut genialer Einstieg in die Handlung. Bis heute unerreicht.


----------



## Corbanx (25. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

wh 40k!


----------



## MasterOhh (26. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Eines der Besten Intros für mich ist immernoch das von Independence War
www.youtube.com/watch


----------



## MrBigX (26. September 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*



Bensta schrieb:


> Deutsche Intros sind so peinlich. Die Sprecher sind das aller letzte.


   
Das original Starcraft Intro, da waren die Sprecher sehr gut. Beim Broodwar Intro war höchstens DuGalle nicht ganz optimal, aber noch nicht störend.

Das Frespace (1) Intro war auch genial (auch die deutsche Version)
Das Intro zum 2. Teil ... naja, das wirkte mehr wie auf Krampf was zusammenbasteln zu müssen.

Und "Dominion - Storm over Gift 3", ich geh mal davon aus, dass das keiner kennt, also -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3Pp1850q14
(Ich hab gerade keinen Ton, Deutsch wirds nicht sein, aber ich hoffe das ist Englisch. Wenn ich micht recht entsinne war die deutsche Variante auch nicht schlecht)


----------



## kornhill (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*



MasterOhh schrieb:


> Eines der Besten Intros für mich ist immernoch das von Independence War
> www.youtube.com/watch


Jo das war richtig gut damals. Hatte mir auch sehr gut gefallen, das Spiel war auch geil.

Einfach so WOW intro zu schreiben finde ich nicht so passend hier. Da ist das beste eindeutig von WotLK. 
Und das von Warcraft 3 war/ist im Endeffekt immer noch das beste Blizzard Intro. 

Was für mich immer eins der besten Intros bleiben wird, ist "Lands of Lore". Des war damals sooo geil und man kann es sich auch heute noch anschauen (zocken^^) und hat Spass dabei. (Betonung liegt hier aber schon auf "damals" weil es dann doch schon .... ähem über 15Jahre her ist...)


----------



## Amanra (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Also bei mir haben die Intros sehr oft für Frust gesorgt, wenn dann die Spielegrafik deutlich minimalistischer war als das tolle Intro. 
Statt tollen Cinema- Bildern plötzlich  popelige Isografik und fette Lebensbalken etc... 
Unwillkürlich habe ich mich manchmal fast schon  an der Nase herumgeführt gefühlt. 
Da lobe ich mir Spiele wie Total War , Oblivion oder Mass Effect, wenn das Intro schon in der Spielegrafik gemacht ist und toll aussieht und richtig Vorfreude aufs Spiel macht.


----------



## CmdrMadMax (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Also für mich fehlt da noch das Starlancer Intro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IU6xle28dXM


----------



## Discharge-Bob (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Für mich fehlt das Intro zu MechCommander
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MQPWE_M_EM

Das machte damals echt Laune das Spiel wieder und wieder zu spielen


----------



## LWHAbaddon (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Allein schon aufgrund der atemberaubenden Hintergrundmusik, finde ich das Intro von WoW noch von allen am besten.
Blizzard Videos sind schon was besonderes.

Auf der Konsolenseite kommt an die Qualität meiner Meinung nach nur noch Square-Enix (im Speziellen, die Macher von Final Fantasy, damals Squaresoft).


----------



## Phobos1083 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Für mich persönlich kann es da nur ein einziges Intro geben. 

Conflict: Freespace

Das Voiceacting,die Musikuntermalung,der Schnitt, da passt einfach alles "Wie Arsch auf Eimer".
Wenn der Pilot seinen letzten Schrei von sich gibt, sitze ich auch heute noch mit einer gehörigen Gänsehaut vor der Kiste.


----------



## Markus16 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Achtung Spoiler für Mass Effect 2 (der komplette anfang wird gespoilert, nicht das ende!) 

Wo in Mass Effect 2 die Normandy SR1 getroffen wird hat es mir fast das Herz zerrissen.
Ich kann mich noch erinnern wie ich damals fassungslos vorm bidschirm hockte.....und dann nochd er tod shepards!!!
Meiner meinung nach ist der intro von ME2 der beste den ich kenne, obwohl ich sagen muss das der W40k Dawn of War intro auch verdammt gut ist.

Aber bei ME2 passt einfach alles: Dramatik, Inszinierung, Zusammenschnitt, Musik......es passt einfach alles!!!!


----------



## drumnbass (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

fand die intros von wow auch ziemlich gut...


----------



## KabraxisObliv (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Bitte auch die besten Soundtracks in einer Liste zusammenstellen. 
Mass Effect, Monkey Island... :x


----------



## SentryBot02 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Mir fehlt das Intro von Homeworld 2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPxLqlDmJ8c

stimmungsvollere und atmosphärerische Videosequenzrn wie in dem Spiel gabs für mich noch nirgends.


----------



## NinjaWursti (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Eines der besten finde ich das von Warhammer 40k Dawn of War


----------



## Ripcord (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*



Markus16 schrieb:


> Achtung Spoiler für Mass Effect 2 (der komplette anfang wird gespoilert, nicht das ende!)
> 
> Wo in Mass Effect 2 die Normandy SR1 getroffen wird hat es mir fast das Herz zerrissen.
> Ich kann mich noch erinnern wie ich damals fassungslos vorm bidschirm hockte.....und dann nochd er tod shepards!!!
> ...


Fand das Intro von RtcW sehr gut


----------



## AvalonAsh (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Ja, Homeworld 2 fand ich auch klasse. Ich mag diesen "animated artwork style" sehr. Das Intro zum Baldur's Gate 2 Addon Throne of Bhaal ist da auch ein tolles Beispiel für:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uK9QE1Qbhew

Unter den Renderintros fand ich noch Prototype extrem stark. Schön düster und atmosphärisch, tolle Kamera und Musik

Und wenn wir von den letzten 20 Jahren reden, muss auch unbedingt das C&C 1 Intro genannte werden, das mit seinem TV Zapping eine kreative und zugleich humorvolle Einführung in die Welt war.
Noch tiefer in die Retro-Ecke geht es mit dem Ur-RTS Dune 2

Toll auch der dramatische Einstieg für Prince of Persia The Two Thrones

Von den bisher genannten find ich auch Mass Effect 2 klar am besten


----------



## PeterEhrlich (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

wie schlecht ist denn bitte die deutsche version von starcraft 2? hiermal das orginal:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7d5XheWiBk ohne gesabbel  

und wo ist Wrath of the Lich King?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_fh-kdPNgo auch hier ist nur diese version richtg derbe, weil die stimme einfach besser rüberkommt!

blizzard is einfach hammer


----------



## morebeat (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*



PeterEhrlich schrieb:


> wie schlecht ist denn bitte die deutsche version von starcraft 2? hiermal das orginal:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7d5XheWiBk ohne gesabbel
> 
> und wo ist Wrath of the Lich King?
> ...


Du hast aber den Trailer gepostet. Das Intro ist in der englischen Version auch mit "gesabbel"!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZcg1BHJ_5A


----------



## Warthog3 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Was ist mit F.E.A.R. ?


----------



## spw (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Spannend, fesselnd, atmosphärisch: Einige der besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Das is ein intro hehe

JANES COMBAT SIMULATIONS USAF


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkkJc3uDXuc

Haben gut gelernt von der UFA,die amerikaner


----------



## chris110488 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Resident Evil 1:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkLBLn_eyDo


----------



## Mothman (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Das Worms 1 Intro. Selten hat mich 3D-Grafik so begeister.

Hier ein Ausschnitt daraus:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TsEAQJWIiaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## cfos242 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Hier fehlt definitiv "Another World" für den Amiga!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgkf6wooDmw 
Das Intro läuft bis ca. 2:51


----------



## Fraghunter1990 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*



NinjaWursti schrieb:


> Eines der besten finde ich das von Warhammer 40k Dawn of War


   Jo aber das Dawn of War 2 intro ist mindestens genau so gut


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Also für das CRPG - Genre hat TW eindeutig die Nase vorne: Länge, Qualität (beste grafische Qualität), Inhalt (auf den es später im Spiel durchaus ankommt) stimmen einfach. Lange dahinter kommt vielleicht ME 2 (wenn das überhaupt noch ein CRPG ist).


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Die Worms 2 Intros waren ja mal genial. Immer anders immer genial. Ich sag nur Tischtennis  .


----------



## Sushimeister (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Es fehlt mal wieder das beste Intro aller Zeiten:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cMElEFRD0I

Wobei die deutsche Amiga Version noch deutlich besser rüberkam


----------



## icewind1983 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Special - Die vielleicht besten Spiele-Intros der vergangenen 20 Jahre*

Und das von KKND war auch nicht übel ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXBl01ftj7s


----------



## MrFob (29. Mai 2012)

Command & Conquer (Tiberium Dawn natuerlich): Die Fernsehsendungen waren ziemlich cool)
Half Life (hallo? Wo ist die Tram Fahrt abgeblieben?)
SW TOR: Man sage ueber das Spiel was man will aber die Intros sind genial.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2012)

Fahrenheit

Sehr tolle Einleitung, mit einem Gänsehaut-Soundtrack und (trotz mittelmäßiger Grafiktechnik) sehr filmisch visualisiert.


----------



## zak999 (29. Mai 2012)

Deus Ex Human Revolution ist meiner meinung nach das Best intro mit toller musik 


Deus Ex: Human Revolution - Opening Credits - YouTube


Ach ja GTA4 hat auch ein super intro 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2A1HIUr8nI


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (29. Mai 2012)

crysis 2, castlevania: los, mass effect 2 und marvel vs capcom


----------



## Worrel (29. Mai 2012)

Half-Life: 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qUDNiyOf92o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RDMWp1oLoA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## SmokeJaguar (29. Mai 2012)

DEAD ISLANDDEAD ISLANDDEAD ISLANDDEAD ISLANDDEAD ISLANDDEAD ISLANDDEAD ISLANDDEAD ISLANDDEAD ISLANDDEAD ISLANDDEAD ISLAND!!

Nuff said!


----------



## S-M-Xle (29. Mai 2012)

Ich finde Mass Effect 1 sollte auch noch hier rein, als ich das Intro das erste Mal gesehen habe konnte ich nix anderes denken als: wow!


----------



## Enisra (29. Mai 2012)

Eines der besten Intros das noch nicht genannt wurde hat auf jedenfall Borderlands





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GqbgncFCO0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



aber nicht zu vergessen die der DLCs wie The Zombie Island of Dr. Ned





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3dWSCF74VLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



oder Claptraps Robot Revolutio 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H5DRKtxaiOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## UthaSnake (29. Mai 2012)

S.t.a.l.k.e.r. Shadow of Chernobyl

XIII


----------



## SentryBot02 (29. Mai 2012)

Wie konntet ihr nur Conflict: Freespace vergessen?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ-xcgBL1mY


----------



## BlackPanther1982 (30. Mai 2012)

Ich fass es nicht das bis jetzt keiner das Z Intro gepostet hat.Für mich eines der besten intros aller zeiten.finds auch auf deutsch super.und ich kann heut noch drüber lachen.

Z Intro (deutsch/german) - YouTube


----------



## Kalyptus (19. Juni 2012)

Warhammer Online war der beste.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrIz1jbomqI

Leider taugte das Spiel ab Lv 50 nix mehr.


----------



## m4ik (19. Juni 2012)

Dead Space 2 fehlt


----------



## s3bish (19. Juni 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb8PQXPOkCc&feature=player_embedded

Aus diesem Ranking für mich Battlefield 1942!
Auch wenn eigentlich Klischeekrieg verursacht die Musik noch immer Gänsehaut


----------



## haep2 (19. Juni 2012)

Zu einem der mitreißenden Intros der Spielegeschichte gehört für mich immer noch das von Rome: Total War:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvZWOG8QkOg


----------



## PoisenX (19. Juni 2012)

kleiner fehler im artikel Left 4 dead 2 trailer ist der erste bloß in english


----------



## Scifius (19. Juni 2012)

Meine Lieblings-Intros:
- Rome: Total War: Die Schlachtszenen mit riesigen Massen von Kämpfern machten stets Lust aufs Spielen.
- Medieval: Total War: Ich fand vor allem die Szene mit dem Skorpion und wie dann der Ritter sein vernarbtes Gesicht dreht sehr gelungen.
- Age of Empires: Heute wirkt es natürlich arg veraltet, aber zu seiner Zeit fand ich es einfach toll. Stimmungsvoll gemacht mit toller Musik und (für die damalige Zeit) guten Kampfszenen.
- Age of Mythology: Grafisch war es zu seiner Entstehungszeit absolut grandios, und es bot eine Menge toll gemachter Action.
- Codename: Panzers - Phase 1: Ich fand vor allem die Musik toll.


----------



## Stancer (19. Juni 2012)

WoW als eines der besten Intros ? 

Sorry aber das macht das Ranking völlig unglaubwürdig. Schlimmer noch es auf einer Seite zusammen mit Wing commander 3 zu nennen !

Bei euch darf der heilige Gral wohl in keiner Aufzählung fehlen oder ?

Dabei gibt es unzählige Intros, die besser sind als das kurze und völlig inhaltlose Intro von WoW !

Um nur eins zu nennen was 100mal stimmungsvoller war :

- Ultima 8 Pagan !


----------



## mchenry (19. Juni 2012)

Ich vermisse die Mechwarrior - Reihe und "Dragons Layer" (OK ist älter 20 Jahre)


----------



## vanelle (19. Juni 2012)

Beste (wegen Nostalgie) bei mir ist POD 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqAe6_7I2Wc


----------



## Bloodshoot111 (19. Juni 2012)

Das beste intro hat wohl empire earth


----------



## echolot (19. Juni 2012)

"Dominion: Storm Over Gifts 3 kennt kaum jemand." 
Also ich kann mich immer noch sehr gut daran erinnern wie das Spiel bei PC Games extrem stark gehyped wurde. Da gab es auch ein ziemlich geiles Bild was einen sofort an Star Wars erinnerte.


----------



## Tb-chan (20. Juni 2012)

Grim Fandango, Ratchet & Clank: A Crack in Time, FF XIII & XIII-2, Prince of Persia: Sands of Time, Kingdom Hearts I & II, Anachronox...gehört für mich noch dazu


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (20. Juni 2012)

Mir fällt mal wieder auf, dass ich zuviele Spiele gespielt habe. Ich musste keins der Intros anschauen... ich kenne alle *schäm*


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2012)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Mir fällt mal wieder auf, dass ich zuviele Spiele gespielt habe. Ich musste keins der Intros anschauen... ich kenne alle *schäm*


 
Warum schämen? Das ist doch großartig. Dann hast du ein großes Fachwissen über Spiele und Spielekultur


----------



## CosmicBlue (26. Juni 2012)

Mir fehlt das Intro zu Freespace1...und eventuell dann auch Freespace2.


----------



## IceGamer (26. Juni 2012)

Mir fehlt immernoch Age of Empires I, das Intro hab ich damals geliebt, das awr einfach geil


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Juni 2012)

Mein Favorit ist immer noch das Intro von Schleichfahrt. Diese Kombination aus Stimme, Optik und Musik ist so ungeheuer atmosphärisch ... da bekomme ich auch heute noch beim zuschauen (mehr noch beim zuhören) eine Gänsehaut!

Schleichfahrt (1995-1996) German-intro - YouTube


----------



## SquallPM (26. Juni 2012)

Ich finde gerade alle Intros die von Squere Enix kommen sehr gelungen. Zb: Das Intro von FFCC zeigt die Coolnes von Zack richtig gut 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D16uzMf8BOk


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (26. Juni 2012)

l4d waren beide teile richtig gut, frage mich wann da wieder was neues kommt, wäre schon langsam zeit


----------



## Phobos1083 (26. Juni 2012)

Und wieder kein Conflict: Freespace 1 dabei  
Dabei hätte es einen Platz mehr als verdient.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_j99_jD_ls

Das gehört hier einfach mit in die Liste !


----------



## nixen666 (26. Juni 2012)

Schleichfahrt ist auch meiner Meinung nach heute noch eins der 
besten Intros!


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2012)

oh cool - das final fantasy 6-intro wurde ja tatsächlich in die liste aufgenommen 

aus den yt-kommentaren:
"How can you make a scene about three robots doing nothing more than just  crossing the snowy fields for actually about 2 minutes so epic?"


----------



## blackmoor91 (27. Juni 2012)

Viele nette Sachen dabei. Mir persönlich haben nur Spiele wie Age of Empires 2 mit dem "Schach intro", Grandia 3 mit dem tollen Soundtrack oder Final Fantasy 13/13-2 mit der schönen Grafik. Bin aber auch froh, dass Fahrenheit mit rein kam. Ist eigentlich ein unbekanntes "Talent".


----------



## knarfe1000 (27. Juni 2012)

Wing Commander 3 und 4.


----------



## Stonemender (28. Juni 2012)

Mir fehlt das Jadefalken-Intro aus Mechwarrior 2


----------



## Sorcher (1. Juli 2012)

Ihr wärt blöd, würdet ihr nicht das großartige Intro von einem legendären Titel mitnehmen:

Knights of Honor

Von mir auch heute noch mit Vorliebe gespielt ist es einfach der Hit schlechthin und der Soudtrack sorgt bis heute für eine selten dagewesene Spielathmophäre...
Hier noch ein link zu einem der schönsten Intros der letzten 20 Jahre:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImTFgf52OhU


----------

